# مبتدأ نكرة‎



## Gpanjeton

The general rule is that when the mubtada' is indefinite it is not placed at the beginning of the sentence, yet the Qur'an says:

ورضوان من الله أكبر

Is there a reason why this construction is correct?

Thanks.


----------



## SunSpring

'ورضوان'
مبتدأ مرفوع ساغ الابتداء بالنكرة لأنها: وصف ولتعلق الجار والمجرور.


----------



## Ali Smith

Here's another example:

كأنّ نجوماً أومـضت في الغيــاهـب عيون الأفاعي أو رؤوس العقارب
إذا كان قلب المرء في الأمر حائراً فأضيق من تسعين رحب السباسب
وتشغلنـــي عني وعن كل راحتــي مصائب تقـفوا مثـلـها في المصائب

"As though stars which shone in the darknesses were the eyes of the snakes or the heads of the scorpions. When the heart of a man is distraught on the matter, then it is narrower than ninety, the width of the deserts. Misfortunes distract me from me and from all my comfort, and they follow other difficulties."

Here نجوما is نكرة, but that's not a problem because the sentence أومضت في الغياهب is its نعت.

You may argue that نجوما is the خبر of كأن, a مبتدأ. True, but originally this sentence was a مبتدأ خبر-type sentence. I mean, الحروف المشبهة بالفعل are always prefixed to مبتدأ خبر-type sentences.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Ali Smith said:


> You may argue that نجوما is the خبر of كأن, a مبتدأ. True, but originally this sentence was a مبتدأ خبر-type sentence. I mean, الحروف المشبهة بالفعل are always prefixed to مبتدأ خبر-type sentences.


Just a correction, كأن is not مبتدأ, it’s an independent part of speach. نجوما is not خبر, it’s اسم كأن منصوب.

This of course does not invalidate your point.


----------



## Ali Smith

Mahaodeh: Sorry. Yes, you're right.

كأن - حرف مشبه بالفعل
نجوما - اسمه
أومضت في الغياهب - نعت لـ(نجوما)
عيون - خبر كأن
الأفاعي - مضاف إليه
أو - حرف عطف
رؤوس - معطوف على (الأفاعي)
العقارب - مضاف إليه

It is not possible for أومضت في الغياهب to be the خبر of كأن because نجوما is نكرة. However, once a نكرة is منعوت it can be a مبتدأ. And this sentence was originally a مبتدأ خبر-type sentence because الحروف المشبهة بالفعل are always added to such sentences; they are never added to other types of sentences.


----------



## jj forever

مَنْهُومَانِ لاَ يَشْبَعَانِ مَنْهُومٌ فِى الْعِلْمِ لاَ يَشْبَعُ مِنْهُ وَمَنْهُومٌ فِى الدُّنْيَا لاَ يَشْبَعُ مِنْهَا فَمَنْ تَكُنِ الآخِرَةُ هَمَّهُ وَبَثَّهُ وَسَدَمَهُ يَكْفِى اللَّهُ ضَيْعَتَهُ وَيَجْعَلُ غِنَاهُ فِى قَلْبِهِ وَمَنْ تَكُنِ الدُّنْيَا هَمَّهُ وَبَثَّهُ وَسَدَمَهُ يُفْشِى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ ضَيْعَتَهُ وَيَجْعَلُ فَقْرَهُ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ ثُمَّ لاَ يُصْبِحُ إِلاَّ فَقِيراً وَلاَ يُمْسِى إِلاَّ فَقِيراً

Why is the mubtada' (مَنْهُومَانِ) is indefinite here?


----------



## SunSpring

مَنْهُومَانِ isn't mubtada', it's خبر لمبتدأ محذوف.
The reason of الابتداء is لتشويق السامع/to draw the listeners attention.


----------



## WadiH

That doesn’t sound right. What would be the تقدير of the omitted mubtada’?


----------



## SunSpring

I





Wadi Hanifa said:


> That doesn’t sound right. What would be the تقدير of the omitted mubtada’?


تقديره: هُما.
I might be wrong, but I read it somewhere.
Also, 'منهومان' could be خبر مقدم and 'طالب'
 مبتدأ مؤخر


----------



## WadiH

It's a mubtada'.  See the i'raab of سبعة at the bottom of this page.  It falls under category number 4 here: الحالات التي يكون فيها المبتدأ نكرة..  تقدم الخبر عليه وهو ظرف أو جار ومجرور. مسبوق باستفهام أو نفي أو وصف .


----------



## Ali Smith

What about here?

وقال ابن أبي حاتم : حدثنا عمار بن خالد الواسطي ، حدثنا شبابة ، عن يونس بن أبي إسحاق ، عن الشعبي قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من سره أن يكتال بالمكيال الأوفى من الأجر يوم القيامة ، فليقل آخر مجلسه حين يريد أن يقوم : ( سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون . وسلام على المرسلين . والحمد لله رب العالمين ) وروي من وجه آخر متصل موقوف على علي ، رضي الله عنه .

Isn't the word سلام a مبتدأ that is نكرة? How is this possible?


----------



## WadiH

Yes, it is. See category 11 in the link I posted above.


----------



## zj73

قَفْلَةٌ كَغَزْوَةٍ

How come here the Mubtada is nakira?


----------



## Ali Smith

Maybe there is a نعت that is implied, e.g. قفلة واحدة كغزوة.


----------



## zj73

By that logic EVERY مبتدأ نكرة could have an implied نعت.

What about للمرأة حديقة صغيرة, which means the woman has a small garden? Why can't we say حديقة صغيرة للمرأة instead?


----------



## Ali Smith

zj73 said:


> By that logic EVERY مبتدأ نكرة could have an implied نعت.
> 
> What about للمرأة حديقة صغيرة, which means the woman has a small garden? Why can't we say حديقة صغيرة للمرأة instead?


You're right.

I don't think it's wrong to have a مبتدأ that's نكرة. Look at this:

أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَسْجُدُ لَهُۥ مَن فِى ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَن فِى ٱلْأَرْضِ وَٱلشَّمْسُ وَٱلْقَمَرُ وَٱلنُّجُومُ وَٱلْجِبَالُ وَٱلشَّجَرُ وَٱلدَّوَآبُّ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنَ ٱلنَّاسِ ۖ وَكَثِيرٌ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِ ٱلْعَذَابُ ۗ وَمَن يُهِنِ ٱللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُۥ مِن مُّكْرِمٍ ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَآءُ ۩
(الحج - 18)

كثير is نكرة, isn't it?


----------



## Mahaodeh

zj73 said:


> قَفْلَةٌ كَغَزْوَةٍ
> 
> How come here the Mubtada is nakira?






Ali Smith said:


> Maybe there is a نعت that is implied, e.g. قفلة واحدة كغزوة.



No, the reason here is because it’s describing something general, it falls under no. 9 in Wadi’s link.



zj73 said:


> Why can't we say حديقة صغيرة للمرأة instead?


You can because it’s موصوف.


Ali Smith said:


> I don't think it's wrong to have a مبتدأ that's نكرة.


It’s the subject of the sentence, you need to know what it is in order to know what the speaker is saying. Logically it should be معرفة. It could be نكرة in specific cases - there is a lot of them, but they are specific nonetheless.





Ali Smith said:


> Look at this:
> 
> أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَسْجُدُ لَهُۥ مَن فِى ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَن فِى ٱلْأَرْضِ وَٱلشَّمْسُ وَٱلْقَمَرُ وَٱلنُّجُومُ وَٱلْجِبَالُ وَٱلشَّجَرُ وَٱلدَّوَآبُّ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنَ ٱلنَّاسِ ۖ وَكَثِيرٌ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِ ٱلْعَذَابُ ۗ وَمَن يُهِنِ ٱللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُۥ مِن مُّكْرِمٍ ۚ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَآءُ ۩
> (الحج - 18)
> 
> كثير is نكرة, isn't it?



Yes, it is. You have chosen an Aya that linguists disagree on. The إعراب is disputed and some even say it’s not a مبتدأ.

Having said that, assuming it a مبتدأ then there is more than one reason to justify it being indefinite: 1) it’s generic, 2) it’s معطوفة على موصوف, the one before it is كثير من الناس; and 3) it could be argued that it’s even معطوف على معرفة.

In all cases, this is not a good example to prove your argument.


----------



## zj73

Mahaodeh said:


> No, the reason here is because it’s describing something general, it falls under no. 9 in Wadi’s link.


If it were describing something general it would have لام الجنس in the beginning right? Like إن الإنسان لفي خسر.


----------



## Mahaodeh

No, we are talking about المبتدأ being indefinite, if you add لام الجنس it becomes definite and thus we wouldn’t have a problem!


----------

